# my raggies if anyone is interested



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this is sonni. he has lots of neuroligical complications but he is such a sweetie










jack my mardy seal bi



















the handsome oliver

















and lastly its charley. please excuse the following pictures of her but she is getting over having alot of teeth out last week


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous - all of them! Jack is very handsome


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Who wouldnt be interested in beautiful Raggies .They are gorgeous every one of them,especially your seal bi :001_wub:.I have a real soft spot for them,"I wonder why


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you for the compliments. jack looks like he has just woken up a bit bleary eyed


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub: I love Oliver and his stunning blue eyes :001_wub:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

What's that metal contraption you have there in some of the photos?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> What's that metal contraption you have there in some of the photos?


metal contraption? perhaps you mean their pen


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Omg they are all really beautiful !!! Lucky you:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> metal contraption? perhaps you mean their pen


Yeah, that's the one. Is that an outdoor run?


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

They are all gorgeous.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sonni is lovely, have you some more pics of him? What problems does he have?

Yes Rabbitmonkey that is a cat run in fact Jenny has a massive cat run, if you want to see more pics go into Cat Chat there is a sticky about Cat Runs and Jenny's is included in there, to the envy of some of us.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Sonni is lovely, have you some more pics of him? What problems does he have?
> 
> Yes Rabbitmonkey that is a cat run in fact Jenny has a massive cat run, if you want to see more pics go into Cat Chat there is a sticky about Cat Runs and Jenny's is included in there, to the envy of some of us.


thank you for that jo.
sonni has alot of problems and tbh i think they have been there since he was a kitten but they came to light more when he had the calici virus in 2002. since then he has fits which are about every two to three months and very bad scratching frenzy to both sides of his face and the vet where i used to live did an op on his right middle ear to try to remedy the fits, thinking he may have polyps, but he didnt, so he now has bad balance problems.
i will post some more pictures of him over the years if you want. he is 15 now and what with the age process he is now definitely deteriorating.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this was taken of sonni probably about three years ago. unfortunately when he does get up he is inclined to walk in circles nowadays





































this was taken when he first had the ear op, it left him with a severe head tilt which is still there today although not so bad










not sure if this is going to work but it was a movie i took of him about 4 years ago. if it does work you will see how it has left him. unfortunately he doesnt have that thick coat now as i have to comb him everyday as he cant wash himself properly


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bless him he's lovely, thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gosh Jack does look mardy! poor Sonni he looks a real sweetie


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm trying to say exactly who I like most, but I just move in circles, each of them is beautiful :yesnod:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jenny, all of your cats are so gorgeous, a real credit to you....best wishes........Chris


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I allways love to see pictures of all your cats, they all look so content and well cared for, you must be very proud of all of them xxxxxx_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ty to both of you for your lovely comments. i try and do my best. one thing in this household i definitely come last in the stakes. i have to stand or if i am lucky sit with both sonni and charley in case the wegies get their food, i mean sonni wouldnt stand a chance, but the babies are learning to leave them along. sonni, because of his balance normally eats in his bed and i hold the bowl


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

They are all so beautiful Jenny  how proud you must be of them  And sonni , bless his heart ......and yours for clearly having taken such good care of him


----------

